# mac mail keeps shutting down



## rob warmley (Dec 19, 2008)

HI, my mac mail program keeps shutting down as soon as it starts. i have tried to go back in the time machine on the mail icon but that didnt work, although, im not sure exactly how time machine works anyway. would i have to go back in time machine and restore everything? and if so, would it erase all my stuff? would really appreciate any help.
thanks rob


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Chances are the preferences file is bad, so you will need to delete it and let Mail make a new one the next time you launch it. Goto MacintoshHD>Users>yourusername>Library>Preferences, and look for the file named com.apple.mail.plist and drag it to the trash. Now open Mail and see if it opens.


----------



## rob warmley (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for replying so fast. have gone to preerences but not sure wich exact file to delete. is there a specific name? actually, would i be able to go back in time machine and replace it?? what do u think?
thanks rob


----------



## rob warmley (Dec 19, 2008)

wow, ive just gone back in the time thing and replaced the mail preferences and ...... it worked !!!!! thank you so much. i really appreciate it. happy xmas
PS. also. gives me a better clue on how that time machine works. thank god i backed up every day
rob


----------

